# Coats and Clark Has A New Website



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Just received this e-mail....

Dear valued Coats & Clark subscriber,

We are very excited to announce that we are launching a new website that provides an unparalleled digital experience - 
http://www.makeitcoats.com/en-us/
Makeitcoats.com, will inspire, inform and teach anyone with a passion for sewing & quilting, knitting, crochet and embroidery. 
*This site will be replacing our coatsandclark.com website.*

Makeitcoats.com includes over 250 crafting projects, 28 films, more than 3,500 product pages as well as inspirational mood boards, articles, care and repair and FAQ's. 
The responsive design means that the content fully adapts itself to be viewed equally well on a desk top computer, tablet or smartphone. 
There is a focus on new and exciting content with crafters being able to add individual comments and ratings to sections such as projects, products and tutorials.

Join our community and register for an account to download free patterns and create your scrapbook of inspiration.

Upon entering the site, crafters can choose to explore four main areas:
*Discover more about hundreds of free crafting projects, articles, inspirational mood boards of themed collections and meet designers.
*Learn a new technique through the virtual tutorials, how to care and repair and have questions answered in the 'frequently asked questions' section, e.g. 'how do I make a hem invisible?'
*Share through blogs and events related to the world of crafting.
*Product Explorer provides a guide through a comprehensive catalog of Coats Crafts products.

Sincerely,
The Make It Coats Marketing Team
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for that info, have just gone there, looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't like it. In fact, I unsubscribed to it. I just came from there and for me I didn't like it, as I just knit. They didn't have much and I don't do the others as sewing, and other crafts.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

buttons said:


> I don't like it. In fact, I unsubscribed to it. I just came from there and for me I didn't like it, as I just knit. They didn't have much and I don't do the others as sewing, and other crafts.


If you click on "Discover" a main page comes up and click on "Projects".
On the left hand side are your dropdown options.
Click on knitting and their pattern page will come up.
At the bottom click on "show more" and more patterns will be seen.
It is similar to Yarnations and Pinterest as far as actually seeing the pattern choices.

Agree there isn't much there right now. hopefully they will have more.
But in all fairness, I do agree with them shutting down their other site as it was basically a duplication of the Red Heart Site (which is their site as well).

Edit: Well I have to admit, it is a bit cumbersome to navigate.
Takes a bit to get use to. :wink:


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks just went to the website and signed up You can not ever have enough reference sites


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

The patter for the knee high socks on the site contains some very useful sock measurements.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Went to it and marked it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

downloaded a few thank you gc


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

applegranny said:


> The patter for the knee high socks on the site contains some very useful sock measurements.


http://www.makeitcoats.com/en-us/discover/knitting/patterns-designs/knee-length-socks-with-rib-pattern
And a more detailed pattern than I have seen in the past. :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Confusing wasn't the word. I probably wouldn't go in their much anyways. I so crochet but not too often. And from what i seen, there weren't too many knitting patterns. I could just go to pinterest. That is set up similar to it.


----------



## peggy1212 (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks for the website. I love coats and clark yarn


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you Galaxycraft. I've subscribed and downloaded a few patterns. Most useful.
Hannet


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Enjoying the site. The casserole cover is really nice. Haven't seen one with a zipper. Put it on my sewing list.
Thanks!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I tried to sign up yesterday and couldn't get accepted - my desired password was rejected THREE times without explanation so I quit trying.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you. Looks like lots of good stuff!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, I signed up!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Same with me.



buttons said:


> I don't like it. In fact, I unsubscribed to it. I just came from there and for me I didn't like it, as I just knit. They didn't have much and I don't do the others as sewing, and other crafts.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks! Got registered and found an afghan pattern I would like to crochet. Linda


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you. Signed up for the newsletter......I'll see where it takes me.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

The site causes my iPod Touch to crash. Tried 3 times.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt, thinking the website will be expanding. As it is right now, it is not much benefit to any knitter.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kybrat said:


> I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt, thinking the website will be expanding. As it is right now, it is not much benefit to any knitter.


After much reviewing of the site, I also hope it expands/gets better.
Though it does cover alot of crafts, not just knitting/crocheting.
I did like their old site better - more organized and more in each craft.
Sometimes change isn't always for the best.  
We shall see.

Plus I was putting it out there because they are going to shut down their other site.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is great! Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## scoobyboo74 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Have registered.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Plus I was putting it out there because they are going to shut down their other site.


Galaxycraft, sorry, I should have said that I was giving the Marketing Department the benefit of the doubt. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like Lions Brand site. Good mix of yarns and patterns.



galaxycraft said:


> After much reviewing of the site, I also hope it expands/gets better.
> Though it does cover alot of crafts, not just knitting/crocheting.
> I did like their old site better - more organized and more in each craft.
> Sometimes change isn't always for the best.
> ...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, galaxycraft. I love one-stop shopping!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

can't seem to join maybe it's because I am from Canada


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

knitpick said:


> can't seem to join maybe it's because I am from Canada


Nope, I'm from BC and joined, no problem. Not sure I'll stay, as nothing turned my crank, so far.


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

I just signed up for the newsletter. I'm especially interested in the crochet part. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

This is what I HATE about signing up for a site. They didn't accept my password the first time and when I just tried again the message was that they were sorry I was unable to access the site and to please try again... which MEANS... to ME... try a different password BECAUSE if the previous one was unacceptable its NO GOOD, right?

Well, I just got the exact same message... AGAIN! so I quit!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> This is what I HATE about signing up for a site. They didn't accept my password the first time and when I just tried again the message was that they were sorry I was unable to access the site and to please try again... which MEANS... to ME... try a different password BECAUSE if the previous one was unacceptable its NO GOOD, right?
> 
> Well, I just got the exact same message... AGAIN! so I quit!


Not to give them an excuse, but....
Today has been a really bad day trying to get on sites.
I do not know what is going on, but there are many that are having problems.
I think I will put my computer in mute for the whole weekend.
Signals are just too iffy. 
Have a great week-end you all....see you next week.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Not to give them an excuse, but....
> Today has been a really bad day trying to get on sites.
> I do not know what is going on, but there are many that are having problems.
> I think I will put my computer in mute for the whole weekend.
> ...


I did hear something about solar flares the other day but don't recall anything drastic being said about it as current. I thought they were talking about possible blackouts, not anything any time soon. Maybe I'll try again later.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

